# Trunk lid



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

It has been 5 years since I post wow!! well I managed to mangle my trunk lid after locking myself out so I am in need of a trunk lid for my 92 Sentra E so if anyone has one, knows someone or a good source let me know thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think your options are limited to auto salvage yards. The parts is discontinued from Nissan and I don't see any aftermarket options. Most auto salvage yard have locator services, but you could try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------

